# Deathwatch (Action thread 2)



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

_As the forces of chaos push out from the Eye of Terror in the despoiler's thirteenth black crusade, another threat attacks at the flank of the Imperium's forces in the area. The plague fleet of Typhus, herald of Nurgle, has crippled world after world with plague and pestilence, stretching the Imperial navy thin as they struggle to cope with not one but two major chaos warfleets. This crusade has caught the attention of every being in the galaxy, but not every fight is to be fought out in the open or on the front lines. Some will be fought in the shadows or even behind enemy lines on the world's momentarily lost.

_Laurentix was a dead world, or at least it would be soon enough; death hung in the air and the skies absorbed a sicker shade of their natural colour. You all recall the events prior to landfall on this rock, lord Typhus giving orders to come here and find this worlds secret, and to either take it in the name of father Nurgle or to make sure that the scum of the corpse-god would never be able to use it.

From the heavy cruiser _Plaguefiend, _you all arrived through a dreadclaw drop pod for faster insertion. While this world seemed lifeless, there were still scattered pockets of resistence here and there; but it would only be a matter of time before they died or converted in the end.

As you all get out of the pod, you realize that something has gone wrong and you are several miles away from your target; meaning that you will have to go through a portion of this city before you get to the target building, the Temple of Salvation as it was known by the Imperial scum.

[Right, not much to do for first posts I suppose, sorry about that. Get your gear and maybe interact with the other members of your group if you want to. I'll be moving you guys along once you've each posted at least once.]


----------



## Galebread (Apr 7, 2008)

Stepping out of his drop pod with an annoyed look, Sireal Nagulsh looked around the area their group landed in and realised one crucial thing.

They're off target. Way off in fact.

Typical, this wasn't the first time he got sent to the wrong side of the surface. It reminded him slightly of the days when he's still within the pathetic Imperium, and one of the reasons he converted to Chaos other than being trapped in the warp with the Primarch and infected with disease. He had to admit though, that his reasoning to turn to Chaos wasn't really that good, since the loyalists do have a better aim when sending things from orbit to the ground then Chaos forces, even if they still send people to the wrong ends.

Shaking his head in annoyance, he activated his chainsword and gave it a few swings, making sure that it's working fine. It had been awhile since he was in combat, what with the forces stock up for Abaddon's crusade for Terra. He doubted the crusade will succeed, since Abaddon's a bit of an idiot in his view, but he wisely kept his thoughts to himself lest he found himself on the wrong end of a sword. Still, it felt good to stand on a planet, where he could spread the blessings of Nurgle to every single corner of it.

Grunting roughly as he kicked a boulder away, he glanced at the others who had also dropped with him. "Well, since the guys up there are such a good shot, where in the Warp are we?"


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(This post was lost in the switchover, but thanks to email subscription and not bothering to delete stuff it has been recovered!:victory

Grackus stepped from the dreadclaw. Diseased stumps of plants crumbled under his armoured boots as he assessed the situation. Off target hmm? Typical incompetence he thought, then took in a deep breath. The foul air clung to his nostrils. The smell of decay was not a foreign one for the Lost, but decay was natural,slow. It was not a thing to be caused or celebrated. The beliefs of his 'comrades' made Grackus uncomfortable, but he quickly recovered. 

He stared at the rest of the group, and remembered he neither expected nor wanted acceptance, just for the alliance to last. Grackus began his prayer to the Gods. He neither knew nor cared which God his prayers went to, as long as he was granted guidance. He had hoped for a message from one of the four, a minor Chaos God, even the Emperor, but he had became lost, all purpose gone. He hoped the recovery of the 'item' would help, by giving him choice and power, both most valuable things.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC has everyone given up on this?)


----------



## chrisman 007 (Jan 3, 2008)

(darkreever's been AWOL for a long time, so maybe.)


----------

